# Misunderstood bands



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Post misunderstood bands.

Ana_l_ C_u_nt. (Don't probate me! It's a band name!) Yes, there are actually juggernaut riffs all over their albums, and they killed live. If they had normal vocals and inoffensive, probably leftist political lyrics, they would have been remembered as an amazing hardcore/crust punk band and nobody would call them "the worst band ever" or whatever. But instead they were hilarious and Seth Putnam vocalized like a velociraptor giving birth, widening their audience to novelty-seekers who don't really get heavy music. And they were all the more interesting for it--to this day people debate whether or not it was satire or a GG Allin-esque put-on or what. Nobody argues about the intentions of, say, Marilyn Manson anymore.

Also, their "hair metal" album sounds like a crack-addled Venom. Awesome


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The first band I could think of was Punishment of Luxury (or Punilux to their rather small circle of hardcore fans). Left-leaning, slightly wacky and treated with almost universal derision during the nearest thing they got to a heyday (late 70s/early 80s). They may not have had the chops of similarly politically-charged bands like Gang of Four but, sat as I am in the comfy chair of hindsight, a lot of the stick they got was unfair. Perhaps having a guitarist called Red Helmet didn't do them any favours either. Do I miss them? Ermmm....nah....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

regressivetransphobe said:


> If they had normal vocals and inoffensive, probably leftist political lyrics, they would have been remembered as an amazing hardcore/crust punk band


"inoffensive leftist political lyrics"? I don't think many top bands have become megastars because of the political content of their lyrics, leftist or rightist.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm saying your average punker would be more willing to accept them. Anyway, first world activism does sometimes sell (see U2).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I'm saying your average punker would be more willing to accept them. Anyway, first world activism does sometimes sell (see U2).


Can't help thinking of this





Can't help feeling they were angling for commercial success?


----------

